# OHSS



## nessie32 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi there, I am new to this site. I have read so many pages the last few days and saw something that was of interest to me but there was no real answer (think it was from about 2004 anyway) so thought I would see if any girls have suffered the same in their 2 week wait.

I had ET 4 days ago and the day after ended up in hospital with OHSS. I had severe pains which came from nowhere as the day of ET I was absolutely fine. The clinic said if I was bad the day of ET, no way would they of transferred. Anyway, after morphine and strong pain killers I am now back home and the pain has more or less gone which I am so happy about. Thing is my clinic tell me that if I am pregnant then this pain will get worse before it gets better and there is no sign of that which to be means a negative. Has anyone else had this experience or heard, that just cos OHSS doesn't come back doesn't mean you cant get a positive result. Its funny as OHSS is such a horrible painful thing and at the time it is horrible but if it means a positive I want it back!!! I am now on day 7 of my 2ww. 

Would be great for some advice...x


----------



## NikSticks (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi,
I'm afraid I have no answers for you but I too have suffered some mild symptons of OHSS so I have great amounts of sympathy for you. I started to get pains and a bloated tight tummy 3 days before egg collection. I was advised to rest completely and drink 2-3 litres a day. So apart for getting up for ec on 13th Feb and et on 16th I done just that. It seems whenever I try and do too much my tummy goes tight again and at the weekend I was even short of breath but the clinic told me not to worry unless I actually vomitted, which thankfully I didn't. Yesterday was the first time I ventured out (to tesco!) and today I went for coffee with a friend. Not sure how long the symptoms are gonna hang around for. When I asked the nurse said I'd probably find it goes away for a bit then comes back.

Noone has said anything to me about a link between OHSS and pregnancy chances. It's certainly rotten but we would all suffer if it gives us a chance of a baby wouldn't we?

Are you back up and active now? Are you still getting OHSS symptoms? I wish you luck. Am testing 1st March and guess you will be pretty close to that too. Hope it's a BFP! 

Take care

Nik


----------



## nessie32 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Nik,

I must say I am so much better now. Infact just really mild what seem like AF pains now. OHSS is not nice so hope you didn't have it too bad. Just make sure you get as much rest as possible. I seem to aways suffer from it, my first ICSI I did and had to have all my embryo's frozen for a FET. This time was no where near as bad as last time thank god though. The doctors told me this time that I was drinking too much water!!!! ha-ha. I think it is all such a mind field. The doctors were telling me one thing and the clinic another but best listen to the clinic.

I test on 28 Feb, so day before you. Are you nervous? Because of last weekend in hospital I am convinced it hasn't worked. Cant help but be negative which is not a good thing. Hows your frame of mind You must keep your fingers crossed for a BFP.xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Nic and Nessie ~ welcome to the site 

Sorry you have been really going through it with the OHSS.......i hope that you both have a positive outcome though. I'll leave you a link to some info on OHSS (if you haven't seen it already )

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0

Also you might want to come and join the others chatting on the 2ww thread......they're a fab bunch of people on there and you'll get lots of advice and support:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85261.0

Loads of luck to you both, Lizzy xxx


----------



## NikSticks (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks Lizzy for the info and good wishes. Its so good just to share!

Nessie, glad your symptoms are no longer bothering you...as long as it doesn't indicate bad news as you fear. It seems to be inevitable that advice varies from doctor to doctor. Even within the same clinic I've been given conflicting advice!

Yes, I am so nervous about testing. It seems to have taken forever to get this far! Congratulations on making it through to one week since et! I won't hit that milestone until tomorrow. Just think, your countdown to testing is going to be less than the days you've waited as of tomorrow! 

It's such a roller coaster isn't it? One day you get all excited and full of hope that it might work and the next you feel a twinge and convince yourself that you'd better start preparing yourself for the worst.

You said in your message you'd had ICSI before. How long have you been on this roller coaster, you poor thing. It's wonderful to have someone to talk to. As lovely as friends are, they just don't understand what it feels like!

Just keep thinking positive!

Nik
x


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Nessie and Nic  

I didn't have ICSI, I had another form of tx but I actually OHSS before my HCG jab.  It got worse after the jab, but within 5 days had reduced greatly.  I didn't realise at the time that OHSS was linked with a positive, but it was and I tested +ive on 1st march(my bday) last year.  The OHSS didn't come back thank god but i did have a few large cysts after it! 
I really hope you both get those   
I send you all the luck in the world as this time of year was very lucky for me!  
take care    
ally
xx


----------



## nessie32 (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes Thank you for the info Lizzy, like Nik says, it is good to have friends but no matter how close they are no one understands unless you go through it, so thank you.


Thank you also to Ally for the positive vibes - it turns your day around when you hear some positive news like you wouldn't believe. What a great birthday present for you last year. Were you in hospital or just bed rest and pain killers? 

Well Nik, I have been on this rollercoaster since 04. It hasn't all been bad (obviously apart from the OHSS both times). I have a lovely little boy aged 15 months which we were lucky with through FET. Its funny as I know I am so lucky to have him,  I thank my lucky stars each day and if this time round doesn't work then I know I am one of the lucky ones. It doesn't stop you wanting it so desperately to work again. I am just so praying for a little brother or sister for Oliver. The OHSS seems to have gone now - i still have a big belly which makes me look pregnant though. How are your symptoms?

I have got to the stage when I am putting off going out and buying a pregnancy test but I will be doing that today. I dont like doing the testing bit!!! I think my husband is so fed up with me being so negative so it is nice to talk to you, so thanks.


----------



## NikSticks (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks Ally, it really is lovely to hear positive stories too. It's all such a game of chance.

Nessie, just hang in there! It's not over yet. Regardless of how positive or negative we are it's still gonna do what it wants to do. By this point the decision is pretty much made isn't it? I'm glad you have Oliver to brighten your days. He is living proof that it is worth all the BFN's if it eventually leads you to a BFP! 

Yesterday was the first day my tummy didn't go tight at all. It's good to be feeling a whole lot more human again. I hope you're right about what you said to ***** on the other thread about the meaning of the symptoms going away. We've just got to keep going! 

I did by a pack of the digital tests but then I decided that if I got ordinary ones I might be able to see a faint line even before there's enough to register so I bought some of those as well. 

Hope Oliver manages to make you smile today.x.


----------



## nessie32 (Feb 20, 2007)

well i got my test this afternoon, they only had a digital one so have gone for that, but see what you mean about getting a faint line - means there is hope then so I may go out at the weekend and get one of those ones too. Roll on Wednesday. 
I seem to be good at giving other people good advice but never take my own advice so from this point forward I am going to take your advice and realise it is going to do what its going to do and that there is still a chance, as you are right - IT AINT OVER YET!!

I am getting more tummy pains today, not the OHSS ones though more AF - have you started getting anymore??


----------



## HELEN222 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hello everyone!
I am also new to this site (infact to a home computer!, so please forgive me if I have said or done anything wrong! )
This is our first IVF treatment.  I had my EC on 13th Feb, they got 17 eggs  , hospital rang the next day to say 15 had fertilised  (yeah -some to freeze!) went in for ET on 15/02 to be told good and bad news - 2 good ones   and 13 abnormal ones  , which I don't understand why, but am awaiting report from Hospital.  They transferred the 2 good ones.  I attend hospital on 18/02 as my tummy was painfull and really swollen and I had trouble breathing, they said I was suffering with 'moderate' OHSS.  I had a scan yesterday and these symptoms are alot better (I was told to drink to 4 -5 litres of water a day, which is not good as I have a fractured ankle, and back and forwards to the toilet did not help my ankle!). Sorry I am waffling, but back to your question Nessie, I have also heard that OHSS gets worse when pregnant, like you was concerned that as symptoms have got better did that mean I wasn't BFP? was told no that we could still  be pregnant - GOOD LUCK on 28th Feb.

I am now on my 2WW, test date is on Friday 2nd March, I am convinced AF is coming feeling crampy, sore boobs (had to sleep in my bra last night) and woke up sweating, today I feel really negative and sad,  but there is still a bit of me knows that you can feel this way if you are BFP, I am not sure if I am convincing myself i am not BFP so I will not be so disappointed next Friday (does that make any sense?) 

Also can I ask you all, I suffer with PCOS (and endemetrosis and blocked tube from having appendix removed!) but my periods are very irregular (about 4 a year, unless on drugs) If I am not PFP will I get a period next week, as I am very confused?

xx


----------



## nessie32 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Helen, it seems that this OHSS is just so common. I hope you are feeling much much better now. Sorry to hear about your abnormal ones but as they say it only takes 1 so the two you had replaced could be the ones.
Thank you for telling me that the OHSS not coming back doesn't mean you cant get pregnant. I know I have been saying it throughout this thread but I am convinced it hasn't worked. I think you hit the nail right on the head though, convince yourself it hasn't worked so don't get disappointed if it is a BFN. 

I cant help you with the PCOS and period question, although I am sure that your period should come eventually if you do test negative. When though I am not sure - sorry!!

I hope your AF pains don't get bad - I have them today and am sooooooo miserable........ 

Well you keep drinking that water, maybe hire a commode for the week - haha.

xxx


----------



## HELEN222 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Nessie,
Thanks for replying, Yes I think a commode is the only way to go!
I am sorry you are feeling so miserable, try and hang in there only four more days before you find out.  I know it is so hard to think positive,  I have just started bleeding, just a titchy bit, but have broke my heart  , I had two implanted so now I am thinking could one be left (This is a very positive thought for me as I am such a negative thinker!) 

I don't think OHSS is that common, I am sure that it only effects 5-10% of women who have IVF, so surely we can hit the 20% of women who could be BFP!! 

Hope your AF pains are not worse, and yes I am still drinking the water, think I have blubbed rather than been to the toilet the last hour! I find it amazing how you can message people you don't know and feel a bit better, I have not even told some of my closest friends what we are going through!    

Take care xx


----------



## nessie32 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Helen, I hope you are feeling ok, it is so easy to cry about every little pain at the moment for us. Has the bleeding stopped - you know that could be a good sign - implantation bleed!!! How are you feeling today?

I only this morning completely lost it, had a big fight with hubby and was so tearful, I always get tearful before AF so again am negative just waiting for AF. Pains have subsided but is that good or bad? Who knows!! I wish I could just shake out of this mood. I am like a woman possessed.
I know exactly what you mean about talking it out with other people going through it, this morning after my crying I just wanted someone to talk to but you cant talk to friends as they don't understand. Even DH doesn't really.
I keep meaning to go on the 2ww thread as reading that the girls seem lovely, but as yet I haven't got round to introducing myself. 

Hope the ankle is getting better!!x


----------



## NikSticks (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Helen and Nessie, what a cosy little threesome we have going on here! I too have hardly told anyone. My family don't even know we've been trying for kids. And the difference I felt after joining this site is amazing, especially having you nessie as you always reply. It's a little harder to keep track on the 2WW thread!

Sorry to hear you've been having a tough couple of days both of you. I've been away to my parents so away from the computer but I was thinking of you Nessie! 

Helen I'm afraid I have no advise on when AF would come. I'm unexplained and on all my treatments AF has arrived before test day. 

I had horrible pains yesterday and they were still there this morning so I cried for 3 hours! Doesn't it feel as if your heart might break? Anyway, so I gave in tested using an ordinary one. I know it says discount any results read after 10 minutes but eventually a really really really faint line appeared. I don't know if I can put any trust in it but it's the first time I've seen even a faint line since I have pregnyl for luteal phase support on the last IUI (gives you a false positive evidently!). I feel so excited but I fear it may be a dangerous thing to feel as it could all come crashing down. The higher the high the further the fall, huh? Nessie, maybe you were right to get digital. At least there would be none of this "am I aren't I". I have a digital one but am waiting for Thursday to use it. That way, I'll have a definitive answer.

I have had no more OHSS symptoms over the weekend. I just had dinner and I feel very tight but that could just be where I stuffed my face with roast potatoes!!

4-5 litres a day seems an awful lot Helen....think the comode sounds like a good thing. It must have been fun trying to get the broken ankle in the stirrups! We also only got 2 good ones and the rest were not suitable to freeze (other than the 6 that went in the freezer at fertilisation). I think there is some link between the number of eggs and the quality...or so I've read somewhere. Thats what I put ours down to anyway.

Right both of you....positive thoughts...it seems from the other thread that loads of people are having AF pains so lets all discount them and be positive. No more tears, lets save them for when we REALLY know. And no more fighting with DH because thats gonna make you really miserable!

Hoefully check in with you both tomorrow. I'm off on the long trek to Canturbury to have an appointment about have an NHS try if this one doesn't work. It feels goods to have a back up plan in the bag.

Take REALLY good care of yourselves.

Nik
x


----------



## HELEN222 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hello Nessie and Nik,

Nessie, sorry you had argument with DH - me too -and he is working away until Friday, also think he is sick of me being negative. I am still bleeding, started with very pink light blood last night, I did not sleep well, am very grumpy and miserable, rang Hospital this morning, the nurses are so lovely, said it could be implantation bleed but said I would just have to wait. I was also told that AF would arrive soon if BFN, despite PCOS, because of all the drugs, but since then I have been bleeding heavier brown blood (sorry to be so graphic)I am sick of waiting, just want to known either way now. 

Nik,  We have not told DH parents either, my parents are both dead  , and we have not told some close friends, the reason why is if we are BFN, it is less people to tell and less people to keep asking are we going to try again.  I really hope your results are correct, I bet you are so tempted to use the digital one? I hope your pains have gone.  

Yes the stirrups were fun with ankle, but they were very careful with me, went for phsio on Friday and said I had muscle waistage (only been fractured for 4 weeks) have been given loads of exercises, which is the last thing I feel like doing.

I know you are right about positive thoughts, it is just soooooo difficult.

Hope you both sleep well.

Night Night xx


----------



## nessie32 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi you two, yes it is a cosy threesome here, I do mean to go on 2ww thread as I was saying but to be honest I don't think I would have the time to read through it all - its really nice to have you two to talk to though, I can log in when I have a bit of free time etc. 

Helen, you must still keep positive, I know easier said than done, and now your DH is away it must be so lonely so keep reading and keep in touch. The blood may be implantation bleed, until the test date who knows. All I can say is when I got a positive with my FET I bled dark brown about 3 days before test date, I wasn't even going to test, but did expecting a   but to my amazement it was a  . I also kept bleeding throughout the next 6 weeks, so blood isn't always a bad sign. Its funny as I haven't bled at all so am now thinking that I should as I did the first time. Does that make sense? This is all so damaging to our little brains - ha-ha.

Your faint line Nik sounds good. I know its early but why would a faint line appear if there was nothing. The HCG levels must be showing, thing is we cant read into these things, like my mum says, what will be will be. Not very good advice I know but it is true. You were brave to do a test. 

I am feeling a bit better today, DH and me are not on very good terms at the moment but I am sure it will wash over. I had to laugh yesterday evening as our fridge door fell off. Not something that happens everyday!! Haven't got any pains today but I did read that the cyclogest can give you those pains so again not to read into anything. I have decided to test on Thursday morning rather than Wednesday. I have dentist Wed morning and my mum is over all day so can't face it. Thursday it will be. I have a digital and a normal one to do. When are you girls testing again? 
Got to be brave........ Anyway I must go, have musical minis this morning.
Chin up Helen and Nik, am keeping my fingers crossed for you both.
xx

p.s How do i get bubbles - everyone has loads and I have none next to me


----------



## NikSticks (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi girls,

Bubbles? I hadn't even noticed them! Good point, where do they come from? And does anything happen when you click blow because nothing seems to happen when I do!

Helen, my friend had 2 normal periods when she was pregnant so it's not over yet! And yes you were right, the tempatation to do the digital one was too great. My DH persuaded me this morning, which in a way was great because it flashed up "pregnant" (even though my DH pretended it didn't for a few seconds just to see me be resigned to the sadness once more and then said "only joking"! I could shoot him!) but it a way I am petrified now that it is too early and could be getting the hcg even though it's not properly implanted! I am giddy with excitement and hope but very scared it will all change. Do you think I can believe it yet?

Nessie, sorry to hear things are still fraught with your DH. We have been through many such patches over the last 2 1/2 years and each time have found it helps to go somewhere where neither of us know anyone and just spend some time remembering why we like each others company. Is there someone who would take Oliver for a night so you could get away? I think it's hard for men to understand how it feels because they don't have the hormones raging through their body. They would like a baby because it would be nice but they don't phisically need it like we do. Even so, it must be harder still when he's not around for you Helen. This is such a rotten thing for you to be going through alone.

Tomorrow I've got to go back to work and unfortunately that means taking the computer. I don't know if I'll be able to log on at work or if it will be blocked. I'm really really hoping it's not because it's so nice to have you guys around!

How's the fridge door Nessie?   I admire you for waiting until Thursday. You are stronger than I! Well, I'll check in later on to see if there is any update.Hope AF finds another niece to visit rather than come knocking on your doors!

Keep breathing in and out....in and out....

Nik
x


----------



## nessie32 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi just a quick one as just saw your message, have loads to do but just want to say OMG!!! CONGRATULATIONS!! That must be correct. No way would it suddenly say not pregnant if you did it again so you must be. That is great news!!!!!!! I wonder if the OHSS did have any positive vibes then and helped you.  Are you and Hubby dancing round the lounge??

Its hard for us to get away, I wont go into my situation at the mo but DH has 2 other children from previous marriage. I find that very hard but that means our weekends are very rare when we get time alone. Weekdays is also hard for him to get away from work. I would love to, I am sure things will be OK, its more me - i stew over the way I behave sometimes as I feel really bad cos at times I can be hurtful with things I say when I get angry and upset.

I heard that one of my old school friends is pregnant today, I find that hard, don't you when friends announce their pregnancies?

Oh the bubble thing - I clicked on yours and it went up - what happens if you click on mine - just nothing? Well maybe someone might explain the bubble thing? Surely I deserve at least one - ha-ha.

Well hope you can log on at work, be nice to still chat - BIG KISS   to you for your  . Best news I have heard all day. Will you go to clinic now for a blood test or a scan??

Anyway must dash - hope to speak soon from you so can hear more about your positive news, I have had more AF pains today  

sorry for quick post.
x


----------



## HELEN222 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hello Girls,

I have typed two replys one was accepted then when I checked was not there, then the last one I had a 'refresh page' so annoying! can people delete my replies to you?? 

I have not noticed bubbles either, but if you get one, I want one! (hate to be left out!!)

NIK CONGRATULATIONS, I think after two positive tests (even one being faint) must be correct - you and DH must be on cloud 9! Make sure he spoils you .

Nessie, I cant believe your fridge door fell off, I would have been traumatised as eating is my only comfort at the moment,think I should just wear a nose bag! Hope things with DH get better today, it is such a stressfull time - hopefully you will also get some good news on Thursday.  'O' - this is a home made bubble!! 

I am bleeding alot more now (and other yack thing to horrible to describe) does not feel quite like AF, but have resigned myself that it has not worked.  

Take care
xx


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi girls,

I was just browsing through your wee thread and have given you all some bubbles as you surely deserve them! 
To give someone bubbles you must be logged in, then you just click to blow which is next to your bubble count.
Now that you know how to do it you will want to give them to everyone, but apparently they are not meant to be given away too freely as they are special!
Best of luck to everyone!! 
love
Shazicowfan x


----------



## NikSticks (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for the tips about the bubbles, Shazicowfan! I think I must have more becasue I posted on the other thread too.

Oh Helen, I'm sorry to hear the bleeding is still there. Thats rubbish for you. Is it bright red? It's hard enough to wait anyway without having extra stresses.  

Nessie, I agree with you about it being **** when someone else gets pregnant. I have lost count of the hours and hours I've spent crying  as each of my friends in turn have had a baby. I feel like I'm being pitied because they had something I hadn't got, even if they didn't know we were trying. It's hard to be brave faced and say congratulations when inside you feel it's so damned unfair! And to have to deal with that ON TOP of everything else you're going through sounds pretty rotten, you poor bean.

My DH is not willing to believe it yet so is not getting excited. He's just told me he wants me to do another test tomorrow. I am torn between being ecstatic , petrified and disbelieving!  If it really is real then I am just speachless. The period pains have continued all day again so part of me is expecting AF to appear. 

Sending you both good vibes. If you don't hear from me and you fancy a chat just email me. Keep going, ok?  

Its been fab chatting to you.x.x.


----------



## HELEN222 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hello Girls,

Thanks Shazicowfan for Bubbles.

AF definately arrived - Can't describe how I feel.

Take care
Hxx


----------



## nessie32 (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh Helen - I am so sad for you. I know you know your own body but you still must test. I know it is the worse thing to happen at this moment in time. It makes you feel sick. I was sitting watching TV last night and was convinced my AF arrived. My stomach just felt sick and I went all dizzy. I couldnt bear to go to the loo, I did and it wasnt AF just abit of goo, but it is just awful watching and feeling every sign. I am dreading Thursday. If you want to chat Helen then email me. xx

Thank you for the bubbles Shazicowfan - I have given you one to say thankyou.x

Well Helen, I am not sure if you will read this today - hope your positive is a big fat positive, would love to hear how it all goes so will try mailing you. You take care and don't work too hard.x


----------



## HELEN222 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi,

Nessie - Fingers crossed, hopefully your AF does not arrive, which is a good sign - will keep everything crossed.  Hope things with DH are better.  I spoke to Hospital today and said no need to come in for test and just to stop using the suppositories - seems so final now, don't know what we do now!? Apart from go out on Friday night drink lots, eat liver, prawns and pate (and everything else I have avoided!) 

Nik - Good luck with test today, looking very good.

Take care

HxX


----------



## NikSticks (Feb 22, 2007)

Good news, I can get on at work

Bad news, I've started bleeding so am going home.

Sorry Helen that you have reached that point. Give yourself lots of TLC.

Nessie, hang in there...x


----------



## nessie32 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Helen - not sure if you will read this now but want to say am really sorry it is all so final for you. It will be your turn one day and when it is please get in touch - my email is on my profile. xx Lots of big hugs to you. Will be thinking of you.

Nik - what has happened? Have you rang clinic? Is it implantation bleed. Like I said before, I had this so don't panic. Test again.

xx


----------



## NikSticks (Feb 22, 2007)

hi nessie, how are your nerves? Have you tested yet? Sending you lots of good luck vibes! My bleeding stopped after a hour and the test this morning was still positive so am hopint it was just a minor blip!

Let me know how it goes...
x


----------



## nessie32 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello - Thats great - i thought that would be the case. As I said before I went through bleeding so as long as the test is still showing positive, it is all perfectly normal to have bleeding. All good signs actually so am really happy for you.    What are your next steps?

I haven't tested yet - am waiting for tomorrow morning. The temptation is really kicking in now but I promised not to do it until the morning. I am really nervous. I still think it is negative as have had no signs at all recently. No sore boobs, no bleeding, no more AF pains, surely there would be some sort of sign?

I think after tomorrow we have to change threads. The dreaded 2ww will be over!!!


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Girls just popped on to wish you luck for your testing...
Implantation bleeds are fairly common. I remember the dreaded 2ww and how hard and painful it can be. But i had no symptoms and am here nearly 31 weeks.... keep your chins up xx


----------



## nessie32 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi AliR

Hope you dont mind me asking but when you got OHSS did it get any worse or better before you got a BFP? Its so silly but am worrying now that cos I have no symptons I am going to get a BFN so thank you for your little note saying that it worked for you with no symptons. It drives you crazy all this waiting - am so frightened of testing.


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

My OHSS developed in my 2ww so it was slightly different to yours, try not to worry too much about symptoms. Mine OHSS got easier about 1 or 2 days before my BFP. How many days are u past ET now?

I have just read back in my diary... I started getting OHSS about 7 days past transfer, they were consistently bad up until day before testing but didnt get any worse.... not sure they could have. the not breathing properly and stabbing chest pains really hurt. Try not to panick too much. Why not do the test and put your mind at rest- all this am I arent I isnt doing u any good


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

arent u meant to test today nessie?


----------



## nessie32 (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes i should officially test today. ET was on the 17th. I know this is silly but I have my mum over today to look after my DS and I have a dentist appointment lunchtime. If I tested today I don't think I would be able to cope with my mum around all day (and also the dentist) if it was a negative. MY DH is off tomorrow morning so we decided to wait til then. The temptation is there for me to do it believe me. I have the test sitting on my bed and every time I walk in the room I ask 'shall I'?

I guess I am comparing myself to my last ICSI and also to others on the threads with their symptoms. Sometimes I think my head invents symptoms - ha-ha.


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Ok understand where you are coming from.... i tested early tho so i dont know how you are managing it.

There's obviously no sign of AF yet tho!


----------



## NikSticks (Feb 22, 2007)

I have no idea where you're getting your strength from Nessie! You are superwoman to be able to withstand the not knowing. I fully understand your reasons though. Will be waiting for your post tomorrow.x.

ps. hope the dentist is not too bad!


----------



## nessie32 (Feb 20, 2007)

Its me just being a wimp. More of  not wanting to know cos I know how upset I will be if it shows negative.

I will def let you know tomorrow. xx


----------



## HELEN222 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Nessie, Nik and everyone,

Nessie -Hope dentist was ok, if its not one end its another!! All the very best for tomorrow - Good Luck and loads of bubbles (still can't get them to work!)

Nik - Hope you are still taking it easy.

I am Ok, cried for 2 days, (look about 90 not 37, feel about 107!)

Take care

xxx


----------



## nessie32 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi all

Well afraid bad news - BFN. Knew it deep down but doesnt stop the disappointment as yesterday had a glimmer of hope.

Am like you now Helen - crying constantly and ageing quickly - not sure what to do going forward now.

Thanks for all support through the 2ww.

xx


----------



## Stokey (Nov 8, 2005)

so sorry nessie

i was hoping it would be good news for you, you deserved it.

take it very easy and you have a good cry if you want to.

hugs
ally
xx


----------



## HELEN222 (Feb 22, 2007)

Dear Nessie,

I am so very sorry for you.  Be kind to yourself.

Take care

XXX


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Nessie and Helen......really so sorry to hear your news 

Take good care of yourselves xx

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## NikSticks (Feb 22, 2007)

Hope you're looking after yourself Helen.
Nik,x.


----------



## HELEN222 (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks Nik, hope you are too

xx


----------

